# Possible Trailer



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Looks like a solid trailer. Looks light too. Just be sure to get under it. Check the frame n crossmembers.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

Thank you for the tip! What else should I look for? I've never gone trailer shopping before. I know to check the floor (And lift any mats if there are any in there.)

I'll be checking for major rust spots that might have been painted over, and any loose welding. I'm hopefully going to take my friend's truck so we can hook it up and see what lights work and what doesn't (They did say minor electric work, so i'm assuming its lights. But we'll find out) I'd bring mine, but I haven't put a hitch on it yet <.< 

So under the trailer, tires, frame, breaks, lights, rusty spots, loose spots.. anything else?


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

If the wiring is wonky, plan on spending $500 to fix it, so factor that into the purchase price. For a first trailer, I really like that one if underneath is not rusted out.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

waresbear said:


> If the wiring is wonky, plan on spending $500 to fix it, so factor that into the purchase price. For a first trailer, I really like that one if underneath is not rusted out.


Doing it yourself shouldn't cost more the $150, that's if you rewired the whole thing and used LEDs. I've wired a lot of trailers. Not arguing with ya, just sayin.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh I agree with you Phyl, but if someone's already monkeyed with it, it's a nightmare and you should know what you are doing to begin with even if someone hasn't.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

waresbear said:


> Oh I agree with you Phyl, but if someone's already monkeyed with it, it's a nightmare and you should know what you are doing to begin with even if someone hasn't.


Very true, I hate fixing other people's cobbled up abortions more then anything. I just yank it all out and start over.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

